# What's the LAST breed you would ever want to own?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Dawn's post about the new addition to their family got me thinking.

What is the absolute LAST breed of dog you would ever agree to own?

For me - Saint Bernard. I could handle the size. I could handle the hair. But when you toss in the drooling - NO WAY!!

Yes, I know there are 'dry mouthed' SB's but it's still just not for me.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

do i only get to pick one?? i have a couple i absolutely hate, lol.


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd have to say those 'crested Chinese' dogs - I believe that's what they're called anyway... they terrify me for some reason.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think I second the St. Bernard. At the SPCA adoptions there are always a few, and they just lay around and drool. Not exciting enough and I am sure they would cost a bundle to feed. The droopy red eyes aren't attractive to me either. But the people who come in to view dogs gravitate to them! One did get adopted a couple of weeks ago. I don't like cockers very much either, but have only known a couple. The ones I've been around were piddlers and a bit on the snarky side.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

I could never have a poodle. For smart dogs, they're pretty stupid looking.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, I have several..Cherpei's, Mastiff/huge @ss dogs (the drool is waay to much for me) Jack Russell to name a few...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

oh, and add Basset Hound, my friend has one, that dang dog drives me BONKERS!


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

Newfoundland. I don't hate the dog, but one guy has him here and he drools and drools...hanging from his mouth and usually end up on the back of Buddy's back or my jeans. He also doesn't brush him very often, so he doesn't look so good, it is just too much work I guess. 
I forgot Mastiff, yuck with the drool))


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

the last breed of dog i would ever own is a chihuahua.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

chihuahua, pom's, cockers


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

my daughter hates poodles and my mom has me keeping my eye out for a standard one, she would like to adopt a black one if one ever appears that hasn't got issues from being bred at a puppymill...


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Our last dog was a Saint Bernard and he was very smart and we loved him and is was dry mouth - couldn't handle a wet mouth one, we were actually looking for another one, but stumbled upon Jesse our GSD who won our hearts.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

oh there are many, but the most common breeds that come to mind are poodle, husky, dalmation, chow, and pitbull--not because i don't like them, but because i dont love them enough to put up with all the discrimination they receive.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

chihuahua, Dachshund, or any type of Tea-cup Rat opps...... I mean dog


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

My husband and I agree that we won't own a lab. We like them well enough - several people in both of our families have them - but they just aren't for us. If it ever came down to it though, I know we'd take in any of our family's labs to keep them in the family. 

I really like all dogs.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm...that is a good question, like most on here I would have to say any pocket pet type dog, however, while I don't hate this breed, and I actually find them very beautiful, I am going to have to say Siberian Husky. They are WILD if not properly trained, and I don't think I would have the patience nor the endurance for one.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

Hmmmm there are a few. Firstly, I can't see myself owning one of the droolies. Nor would I like a dog who's mouth is big enough to fit my head in it. I'm not a real big fan of the toy breeds (except for the Maltese).

The number one for me (I know I'll really hear it) is the Golden Retriever. I'm sure there are exceptions to the rule but I have NEVER know one that has any brains. We know several (including my son & daughter in law's three year old GR) and they are loonies and drive me crazy. In addition, the last I heard the GR is number one on insurance lists for toodler face bites.

BTW here's a word about Standard Poodles. Don't mistake the appearance of the show cuts with the dog itself. My parents raised Standard Poodles and they are a dog not to be underestimated. They are not for the casual owner.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferHthe last breed of dog i would ever own is a chihuahua.


Ditto.... can't stand the little Chichis.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

ditto, Mastiff comes in second, but the drowl and poop are just too much for me.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think there is any dog I wouldn't really want to have. I love the big dogs, St Bernards & mastiffs - I'd love to have a mastiff someday. I love all dogs, but I guess if I had my last choice, it would be a chinese crested, chinese sharpei or a bloodhound. The crested's skin creeps me out, the sharpei has weird fur thats not very soft, and I've also never met a non-drooly bloodhound. But I'd still take one into my home, I can't say no to any animal.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

There's just too many choices, I had to pick the one that stands out in my mind as being a breed I could never have.



> Originally Posted By: EJQBTW here's a word about Standard Poodles. Don't mistake the appearance of the show cuts with the dog itself. My parents raised Standard Poodles and they are a dog not to be underestimated. They are not for the casual owner.


I know, there were a few at the training club I belonged to with Luther. None of them wore the pom pom do unless they were ready for the show. Smart dogs, still dont' like the hair. Don't like any of the breeds with weird poofy hair/fur! Or hair in their eyes or hair that needs to be cut or styled in any way.

Or wrinkly skin like a sharpei or a blood hound. No dogs with annoying voices either like a beagle.

Don't care for golden retrievers either. Well bred ones can be nice but I just don't care for that I'm so freaking happy temperament. Same for goes for labs. 

Border collies just drive me nuts with all their bouncing boinging energy. I was to tell my neighbors dog to get out of the sink (she sits there to look out the window, sits in the sink. Get out the sink, dog!

Terriers, any of them, don't like them yapyapyap, shuddup and take off that stupid looking sweater!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

-Dandie Dinmont terrier (it just doesn't make any sense to me and it looks fugly)
-Peruvian Inca Orchid
-Beagle (I just cannot stand their bay and honestly I'm not a fan of most scenthounds)
-Any of the -poo's
-Toy/miniature poodle (I love the standards)
-Any dog that could be mistaken for a ferret or a wee alien
-Severely brachycephalic breeds 
-Anything that drools excessively
-Dogs from the gundog group that are from show lines as opposed from field lines

Yeah I have a long list...







Chows used to be on my list but after my GSD x chow goofball, I'd consider a GOOD puppy. It'd have to be a puppy, and I would socialize it to tears and then socialize some more.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

*teehee* Maybe it would be shorter if I gave my "what I would own" list? LOL Just too many breeds that I wouldn't even consider.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

I would never voluntarily own a chihuahua again.... actually my boyfriend has one (he sort of rescued it) and it drives me nuts. It CAN be sweet, but moreso it can also snarl, yap and it generally looks like a rat. 

I wouldn't own anything else that small either...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM-Any dog that could be mistaken for a ferret or a wee alien










good one!

Yeah the list of what I would have is much shorter.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I can't say any breed would the absolute one not for me - as soon as do I'll find one abandoned someplace and it up loving it.

I dont get corgis or why people call them little gsds. Don't like any dog that is carried around in frou-frou clothes. But that's the owner, not the breed.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I was going to say chihauhau, but then I don't consider them dogs, they are more like mutant cats. I really don't care for any of the small yippers. Give me real dogs.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: tre_I'd have to say those 'crested Chinese' dogs - I believe that's what they're called anyway... they terrify me for some reason.


Hey now!! We resemble that remark!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*



> Quote: Don't care for golden retrievers either. Well bred ones can be nice but I just don't care for that *I'm so freaking happy * temperament.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Speaking of drop-dead gorgeous Cresteds, Lauri, I think it is time for a ton more Kaynya photos!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Ones I want to own
Another shep








Pitbull Really want one of these they are so loving
Rotty Dense and just want to be loved
Dobie Don't know much about them but love the look of them 
Malmute I love the growl bark 

Anything else I wouldn't mind if I had the space I don't mind droolers its only drool. I think the only one I would not own is a hound.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMSpeaking of drop-dead gorgeous Cresteds, Lauri, I think it is time for a ton more Kaynya photos!


I know, I know!! I've been so busy with Mauser I've neglected the poor girl!









We will be at the Milwaukee Pet Expo this Saturday so she'll be primped and stylin' and we'll get some pictures!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome, can't wait for photos!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Basset Hound.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

Small dogs,i just do not like them.(but I don't hate them)


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

American Cocker Spaniel, I've been snapped at by this breed so many times. I prefer the English Cocker.

Shar-pei - The wrinkles, coat texture, not my kind of dog.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I hate small dogs, any breed.

But, I think that has more to do with the fact their owners had "babied" them and raised them terribly. They are all just so annoying - and I think that goes to their owners.


----------



## GunnersMoms (Sep 14, 2004)

Any dog that needs more hair care than I do, or the little yippy dogs, or toy/small dogs that look like they can't take a hearty petting, (for fear of hurting them)...those dogs I probably will not own. None of the -oodle or -poo dogs either, or pure-bred poodles, for that matter. That's just wrong.

Those little Italian Greyhounds, while very cute: it looks like you could snap one of the legs easier than you can break a pencil!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Poodles of all sizes and colors.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

any ankle-biting yapper i.e. yorkie


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

my tyler is a golden ,he has his CGC AND visits a local school for special needs kids and he does tricks for them and lays his head on them and "listens" while they read. he is incredibly smart, devoted, loving, and i truly do love him. I must admit, he is happy alot, but that doesn't mean hes stupid. most of the "nutty" goldens are badly bred or dont get enough exercise or get out enough... some are just nutty but heres to show, not all are! 
hellooo people they wouldnt make goldens the #1 guide dog if they were dumb.. 

heres my pretty pretty very smart golden




























oh n me and tyler do not like beagles.. lol dont like the bark and some wander off too much 











along with beagles, i also dont like min pins, chis, and most small dogs, i also dont like bulldogs (the short stocky kind) they are just alot of health problems.. 
i do love papillions tho


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't do toy breeds, terriers, chows, dalmations, labs or goldens.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

any dog that is less than 50lbs they are consider ankle nippers and snacks 
I had a poodle it was ok but a PITA and could be mean
standard poodles are MEAN at the GSRNE walk a couple years ago there was a STandard poodle starting with all the GSD's
I neead a big dog and I will always have a GSD all set with labs too


----------



## GunnersMoms (Sep 14, 2004)

I love that little beagle! They are sturdy, happy little dogs (at least, they should be).


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

cocker spaniel, beagle, bloodhound, afghan hound, to name a few any dog that drooles. Also, any dog that does not have all the facets of temperament and drives of a well bred workingline GSD


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Any breeds that poeple in my area think look cute with sweaters on!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Neopolitan Mastiffs have to be the most hideous dogs on earth, their faces resemble an old tree trunk and they look like they have the intelligence/drive to match the tree, their ass looks like an elephant lumbering away, YUCK . I don't like Labs, Great Danes, Rotties or Shar Pi's either, am not too fond of Chows or Bulldogs either.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Beagles. I will never own a beagle. They are very common around here. I used to work in a boarding kennel...I can still hear the baying in my sleep. Plus, they always seem to come in multiples....

I don't think a Chihuahua would be for me, they seem kind of tempermental...

I used to not like Chinese Cresteds at all, but the more I see the more they kind of grow on me. Especially witht he pictures Laurie posts! CUTE!! 

I grew up with Goldens. I will always love them, but I have seen some weird temperment issues in the poorly bred ones. My parents have one now that, while a complete sweetheart, is just off.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

While I've only met Fila Brasileiro's at rare breed shows, I've never met one I liked (including young puppies). I'd rather go dogless than have one.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

oh ya, i forgot i would NEVER EVER EVER EVER OWN a pit bull


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

^
thats only because in Miami dade, if they find out you have one, they take it away and put it to sleep. i get so attached to my dogs, i wouldnt want to even take the risk


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Shar Pei wrinkly skin feels strange, also very prone to all kinds of skin conditions.

Chinese Crested.... terrible mouths, tooth loss a genetic issue.

Bernese... actually LOVE the breed, but there's a genetic problem with bone cancer.

Doxi's... (the only one of my origional "I'd never own" list that I actually haven't owned... Chihuahua and Peke were two others that I eventually owned as rescues... just lost our Peke @ 14, and Cocoa is now nearly 15, that's the Chihuahua... love her would never have another delilberately)

Favorite other breeds... Aussie, Akita, Siberian... for big ones
Papillion and Tibetan Spaniel for small ones. 
And there's one Giant breed that's not recognized by AKC that's amazing the Leonberger.










Also like the Glen of Imal terrier.


----------



## Cypress (Jan 13, 2009)

_I must confess that I am really more of a cat person. _ 












The only dog I ever wanted was a GSD. And now that I have Atlas I have shortened the list even further to include only Longhaired GSDs. _The fluff charm just can't be denied!_ I would take in my parents lab if needed though, and I like them well enough. 

Those Chinese crested dogs scare me too, they remind me of little ponies and for some reason that freaks me out.







Wrinkly dogs and dogs that are nothing but a giant mouth (you know who you are) freak me out too. 

Every Pitbull I have ever met has been an unruly, smelly, slobbering idiot. But I understand that it is just as likely a comment on the owners as the breed.







Still, it was enough to put me off in a big way.

The beauty of having so many different breeds is that everyone, _even a cat person_, can find a dog that is the right fit for them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think a Leo would be great, if I had a large enough place, they are adorable as pups! And dry-mouth is a good thing!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Cocker spaniel is probably the only breed I wouldnt ever own. (aside from the breeds that just dont fit our lifestyle) Havent met one yet that was well bred or behaved.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*



> Originally Posted By: Cypress_I must confess that I am really more of a cat person. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you betcha!!! I was a cat person, but I married a dog person. It wasn't that I didn't like dogs, I've always liked animals more than most people I meet, it's just that I'd had cats my entire life, and only a couple of poorly trained and badly behaved dogs during that time. 

Tom gave me a kitten as an engagement present, even though he didn't like cats at all, and I got him a GSD puppy for a wedding present. That was 1986, and we've had shepherds ever since! I don't ever want to be without one, and I have no desire to have any other kind of dog. I've had longcoats since 2004 and I am totally hooked. I see beautiful pictures of standard coated shepherds, and I can appreciate them, but for me, the longcoats just look "right" even though they are technically wrong. I love the soft fur around their ears, and they are so easy to socialize with people because most don't know what kind of dog they are so they escape preconceived notions that often go hand in hand with the breed. They just look sweeter and friendlier, so everyone wants to meet and pet them, which seems to help create a positive association with meeting new people. I can't tell you how many times I've been told my GSDs are CUTE!!!!







Not too many shepherd owners hear that on a regular basis I'd bet.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

I love all animals, but I especially love dogs and cats... 
I ALWAYS wanted a GSD... I would NEVER own a chihuahua.. they are smaller than my cats and I could not handle that ...LOL!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> Cypress said:
> ...


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

I would Never own a Pit bull (go ahead and ask why)and after I tell you. you can blame it on the owner.and it will turn in to a heated debate!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The little hairless rats.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

I would never own - 

Irish Wolfhound
Borzoi
Afghan Hound
Sharpei
Bloodhound
Chinese Crested
Golden/Black Labrador Retriever

yeah, yeah, I know that Labs are popular and nice and everything, but just not my kind of dog.


----------



## DoggieDoc (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

After working in a clinic for a few years I would never own...

A chihuahua...the single nastiest dog I ever encountered was one of these little fellas...chihuahua=land shark
Cockerspaniel...generally bad temperaments, ear, eye and skin problems. Plus they tend to be piddlers. 
Huskies- Just always seemed to be one of the crazier, more neurotic breeds to me...
Beagle- Not a fan of the hounds generally (though I do love the Rhodesian ridgebacks...)
Labs- The majority of labs I've encountered were neurotic messes. Plus not too bright...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't care for pushed in faces or drool


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

I can't hate any dog, it's just not in me. 

I don't think I would care to own a doberman. They are beautiful dogs but they always strike me as being nervous and unpredictable.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

If it's smaller than my shoe, then I don't want it. (I'd probably step on it. Or my cats would kill it.)
My clinic expierence has taught me that I do not ever want ....
Airedale Terriers
Shar Peis
and never, ever a "Puggle"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

A Yorkshire Terrier. They don't even deserve the "terrier" designation IMO... I love terriers but Yorkie, no thanks!

I used to not like Shar-Peis until I rescued a stray Pei. He was an awesome dog and now I quite like the breed, or at least the "old type" Peis, NOT the massive wrinkled giant-headed updated version.
I also used to dislike terriers a lot until I rescued my Rat Terrier mix Pooch. Now I love terriers.

THIS is the type of Pei I like (this is Harley, the Pei I fostered for 8 months.) He only had wrinkles on his head and a few shallow ones on his neck/shoulders.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The last dog I want to "own" is a GSD. I want to have them up until I die so that makes them the last dogs I want to "own."


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthThe little hairless rats.


Hey now!! This little hairless rat has a TON of prey drive AND she still puts Mauser in his place!!


----------



## Brackneyc (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*



> Originally Posted By: JenniferHthe last breed of dog i would ever own is a chihuahua.


I was never a small dog person, until we got our Chihuahua/jack Russell mix. He is small, he is fiery, and he will sit on your lap, or leave you alone. Depends on what YOU want at the time. He is adjusting ok to the GSD, but she (GSD) is scaring him lately with her size and speed. He still remains one of the best dogs we have ever had. He just isn't your typical tea cup dog.


Would not own a Pitbull (or whatever other name folks want to use to describe it). They seem unstable to me (even though there are numerous reports of some very loyal Pits). I'm probably just a victim of media hype.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

chihuahua
Dashound
Beagle
Bull dog
Yorkie
Golden (everyone has one)
Lab, do not like the looks of the adults, but puppies are really cute

I really like all breeds, but would never look at the above.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Anything that is little and could easily get under my feet, has a shrill yap(not a bark), and has its' own clothing section at Wal-Mart..
Yorkie
Chihauhua (sp?)
Pom
or anything that has "toy", "mini", or "teacup" in the name.
Also don't like
Beagles
Dalmations
Chows
Shar-Peis
Labs
or any drooly breeds.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm just not keen on little dogs..I like big dogs...always wanted a GSD and finally got one last April. I never want anything else.

(I will say I had two Dallys..great dogs..but oy, what a lot of work)


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

I could probably fall in love with just about any dog, but there are some breeds that regularly turn me off.

#1. Cocker Spaniels - I've been bitten/snarled at way too many times. They can also get awful smelly ear infections.

#2. Border Collie - They can be very sweet, but they are insane. GSDs have a lot of energy, Border Collies are just downright spastic!

#3. Chihuahua/Dashound - Snippy, yappy, and too small.

#4. Miniature or toy anything.

#5. Dalmation - Too much energy + not very bright = disaster.

#6. Jack Russel Terrier

#7. Pit Bull/Chow Chow/Rottweiler - I don't really have a problem with any of these, but I think it would be too much of a liability to own one, and probably wouldn't be worth it in the event that something ever happened.

I absolutely love the big mastiff breeds (St. Bernard, Newfie, Great Pyranees), but I'm too OCD to handle the drool. If I had one it would have to be dry mouth. I think Labs are sweet but too rambunctious, and they can't understand personal space. I do like Goldens, but I'd be doing a lot of bloodline/health research before I'd ever own one.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Pretty much any dog from the Hound Group, Terrier Group, and most of the Toy Group dogs.







I don't think they'd be a good match for me.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Love all dogs. 

I think the only ones I would not own...is the true working dogs (German line GSD)...that I have no business owning...like a Boarder Collie that needs a farm for herding...or a Blood hound that has to track....OR I love Great Danes, but I do not have the space...Rhod. Ridgebacks are fab dogs...but they need to run, run, run, every day. Like 5 or more miles....aahhh, no, could not do that...

There are some dogs that cannot be curbed...some can be happily trained to a home...Some their drive it TO much...they gotta work...Some dogs can find that happy medium...lay around the house and some exericise (like my GSD







)

That is what I am finding out with my Jack Russell







, we will be finding a sport for him this summer...







He has to much drive....


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I love all dogs but I'm attracted to big dogs. I don't care for the terriers, toys or some hounds. 

Given my druthers... I would never choose to own...

-Cocker Spaniel... nastiest creatures I've ever met. I'm sure there are lovely ones but they haven't crossed my path.
-Beagle... I can't take the baying. I just can't.
-Shar-peis... not for me. The few I've been around are kinda mean.
-Jack Russell Terriers... that's alot of energy and drive for me.

Given my druthers... I would love to have a life full of...

-GSDs. Obviously.
-Rotties. I've yet to meet a bad one.
-Great Danes. I've always wanted a pony!








-Pitbull. Alas... we have BSL.








-Greyhounds. Large, retired racer community around here and they're lovely dogs.
-Bloodhound. I'm fascinated by them.
-Mastiffs. The drool would be a challenge... a big one.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shelbysmom
> #7. Pit Bull/Chow Chow/Rottweiler - I don't really have a problem with any of these, but I think it would be too much of a liability to own one, and probably wouldn't be worth it in the event that something ever happened.


That's funny because I know a lot of people who say that about German Shepherds... Someone asked me the other day when my friend and I stopped by to show them our two GSDs "Aren't German Shepherds supposed to be mean?"



I want to add Dutch Shepherds to my list. I also don't care for hairless dogs but I do like the "powderpuff" (hairy) Chinese Cresteds and coated Xoloitzcuintlis.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't think I could ever own any of the racy sighthound breeds...borzois, whippets, afghan hounds, greyhounds, etc. I dislike how they look and I don't like their temperaments - I've met quite a few and they are so sensitive and delicate...
Give me a GSD, JRT, border collie, etc - I love dogs with tons of drive and attitude.


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

pekingnese they look like a broom handle mop,,a poodle good in a pinch...but I admit poodles may be smart dogs...


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Chihuahua, Jack Russell Terror, Golden Retriever, Beagle.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I love all dogs but given my choice I would never own a

Lab, happy dogs but really spastic. Just don't suit my personality
Poodle, Uch!
Sheltie, only dog that ever surprised me with a nasty bite
Anything hairless
Sight hounds, visla's, grey hounds,pharoh hounds, except the wire haired ones ie Irish wolf hounds, scottish deer hounds they are pretty cool.
Basset hounds, too lazy
Beagles, just anoying

Pretty much I can't see myself without my shepherds and my poms. I love the clown personality of the pom and the work ethics and unbreaking loyalty and love of my shepherds.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Anything the size of a cat, I don't think I could deal with. Not a huge fan of the poolie either tho.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

There are some breeds I don't care for as breeds: Labs, scenting hounds, Shar Peis, and don't like anything bald or corded. But as individuals, I have met and even fostered many dogs I wouldn't have minded having at all, even though they were breeds I don't especially like. 



> Quoteretty much I can't see myself without my shepherds and my poms. I love the clown personality of the pom and the work ethics and unbreaking loyalty and love of my shepherds.


We've got a Chi/Pom and he is AWESOME! We tell him he's a mini GSD after a thread on here a while back. Some people may really legitimately dislike small dogs, but as a former "I only like big dogs" person, I have seen the light! Small dogs _can_ be terrific.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm pretty opinionated on this matter...

Can't stand breeds so small I could end their existence with my hand or shoe. Most of those breeds are nervous shakers too. Purse dogs just don't do it for me. I hate that designer crap.

Breeds I loathe after working as a kennel tech:
Labs
Beagles
Chihuahuas
Shih-tzus
Anything with a "poo" at the end.

Not a fan of hounds...I don't think I could ever own one because the first thing that comes to mind is banjo music ..de de dee de de de de de dee and backwoods.


I LOVE giant breeds...but could not deal with the drool. Now if a GSD or a Siberian Husky were Saint Bernard or Great Dane size..that would be amazing.


I grew up with Shelties and Border Collies and absolutely adore them. Luckily the current family BC is not neurotic or insane.


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

GSD. Karloff has been getting on my nerves lately.

Just kidding. Number one on my don't-want list is the ugly little quivering rat wannabe called Chihuahua. I'm not at all convinced the Chihuahua is a dog. Is it really possible that a noble wolf ancestor could have deteriorated into this scrawny thing without the help of extra-terrestrial aliens?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I grew up with the best Bearded Collie in the world...she makes me want another one. But I know that they did not earn the nickname "Bouncy Beardies" based on her personality, so I dont think I'll ever have one again.

I miss my Doberman SO much and would love to have another one someday. I am a big dog person, so I like almost all big dogs. I would love to have a great dane, but I cant imagine the size of the poop that would come out of that thing lol.









I dont like small hairy dogs. I was bit by a Lhasa Apso when I was a kid and I still hold a grudge. Smooth coated or hairless small dogs are ok, though. I dont know that I would want one, I trip over Mandi enough, but I am not leery of them.

So I guess I would not want any kind of Shitzu type dog. And I agree with the post about not wanting anything that ends in "poo". I also would not want anything that ends in "doodle".


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsI'm pretty opinionated on this matter...
> 
> Can't stand breeds so small I could end their existence with my hand or shoe. Most of those breeds are nervous shakers too. Purse dogs just don't do it for me. I hate that designer crap.












I'm not a big fan of the small dogs either.

Of the larger breeds, like a lot of others, I couldn't own one of the droolers, only b/c of the drool aspect. blach!


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

That is a very hard question, Some breeds fit my life style better than others (English Bulldog would have hard time keeping up but I would slow down for them if I had to) but all of the dogs are such devoted companions that I can't put any at the "End" I just feel blessed to have any dog in my life.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

After working with dogs, I can't say I'll never own a certain breed. I never cared for Chi's but one of my favorites at work is a chi mix. There are a lot of breeds that I probably wouldn't want to own, but I have met some shining examples that won me over.

That being said, I generally don't care for huskies, cockers, lhasas, westies, goldens, labs, ___doodles, or bassets. I've met very few of those breeds that make up for the rest with their personalities.

Due to stereotypes and the risk of BSL I wouldn't want to own a pitbull. That being said, I dream of having a rotti some day.

I wouldn't want anything that has been bred to an extreme, either too small or too large, smushed in faces, etc. English bull dogs drive me nuts, who would produce a breed on PURPOSE that can only be conceived and birthed artificially? Great danes, why would I get a dog that will most likely die of old age between 7-10 years old?

I have grown up with beagles, they have awesome personalities but can be noisy. Luckily, Mollie is a fairly quiet beagle.







And yes, she does wear sweaters, not for the looks but because she hates the cold.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Fran_EI can't hate any dog, it's just not in me.
> 
> I don't think I would care to own a doberman. They are beautiful dogs but they always strike me as being nervous and unpredictable.


I always felt the same way about dobes. A friend of mine has a male and female. Her female is insanely neurotic, skittish and runs laps around the diningroom table constantly.

The male OTOH, is wonderful. He's still young, about 9 or 10 months I believe...but very laid back, affectionate, and solid temperament. he has changed my broadly general opinion of the breed.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

All the Dobermans I've met have been fantastic dogs. There was a woman with Dobermans in our animal assisted therapy group. She had about 5 or 6 and they were all (or almost all)certified as therapy dogs. When I first started volunteering at the hospital they had me work with another person for a few weeks before bringing my own dog, so I got to handle one of the Dobies since she had two currently working as therapy dogs. She was an obedience champion, the #2 Doberman in AKC Obedience and a really sweet dog.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

last breed I would ever own...pit bull


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:I LOVE giant breeds...but could not deal with the drool. Now if a GSD or a Siberian Husky were Saint Bernard or Great Dane size..that would be amazing.


There are some giant breeds that are dry mouthed! The Swiss mountain dogs are all dry mouthed (at least I haven't yet seen them with puddles of drool) and the Leonberger is also dry mouthed. I think Kuvaszok and Great Pyrenees and Pyrenean mastiffs are also dry mouthed.


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sleachylast breed I would ever own...pit bull


Why? They are great dogs. Too small? You do winter sports? Too hard to find good breeders?


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DogBuddy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: sleachylast breed I would ever own...pit bull
> ...


Why? Because they were bred for a purpose and, as a former Animal Control Officer, I have had to stick the needle in far too many of them.


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sleachy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DogBuddy
> ...


Bad owners, as a GSD owner I would think you would understand that. The APBT and Amstaff pass temperament test more often than the GSD. If they have good owners they are at least as good as any dog out there.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

DogBuddy, every breed mentioned here has great individuals that are completely stable and great ambassadors for the dog world with their own fan club. This is just a thread on personal preference, nothing more.







There are lots of people out there who'd never own a GSD, that's just their preference. It's not a bad thing, either. Popularity is a killer, and I suspect if pit bulls were a lot LESS popular they would have a lot BETTER reputation.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

My Chihuahua Nuno would like me to add his opinion on the topic. He would like everyone to know that not ALL chi's are yappy, mean little dogs. He thinks that he is quite the stud truth be told. Sure, he may come on a little strong sometimes, but if you were smaller than your uncle's cat you'd have to be a lil bold too! 

Seriously though, chihuahua's can be great dogs if the owners don't treat them like accessories (drives me nuts!) and actually trains them and socializes them. He is great with kids and other people. All he wants (after he interrogates you when you come in) , is to lay in your lap and sleep. 

I love all animals and dogs and doubt that I would ever have it in me to hate any breed after I met them. They are all loving and devoted given the right training and love. 
I have to say that dachsunds (sp?) are the only breed that I've ever had to hate ME! Every one that I meet seems to think I have personally offended them in some way. 

There are far more breeds that I would LOVE to have than wouldn't:
Collie- Mom had them growing up. Loyal, beautiful dogs
Saint Bernards- Sure they drool, but my best friend had one until she died of cancer recently, and I've never seen a dog with a sweeter, but non neurotic personality. 
Newfoundland- what can I say, I can't swim. We'd be a perfect fit! They could save me from drowning, and I could cuddle them till they burst, fuzzy bears they are!
Pit Bull- I like to prove people wrong.
Golden Retriever- I know they are friendly. That's bad...why? I would prefer field lines, though. The ones I've met have been relatively calm and very smart. 
Border collie- INTENSE ENERGY! Would be much fun! (if it didn't drive me insane, that is). 
Standard Poodle- Field lines. Once again, I like to prove people wrong. I'd dare someone to call MY poodle froo-froo, lol.
Leonbergers- Beautiful dogs, and apparently don't drool (didn't know that till I read this thread).
Geez, any dog that is a mixed breed in a shelter or in need of a home. You see, this is why I have been banned from looking at any dogs by my parents until I move out, lol. I love them all.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Chow or Akita. No thanks.


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMDogBuddy, every breed mentioned here has great individuals that are completely stable and great ambassadors for the dog world with their own fan club. This is just a thread on personal preference, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just wondering about the reason, a lot of posts included reasons. There are very good reason not to have a APBT, example if you like to do extended winter hiking as they can't take the cold like a GSD can. Also some people can't take the prejudice you will encounter...that all fine, I was just curious that all. 

I agree, If you had to pass a "test" to own a dog I think you would have less problems with all breeds. The APBT's biggest flaw is the type of people who are often attached to them.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

This is a pretty simple topic for me. It's doubtful I would ever willingly get a dog from the sporting group, terrier group, or hound group. It's doubtful I would get a giant breed. It's doubtful I would get a breed that has to be professionally groomed. Most of the toy breeds are out, although there are a couple that I find somewhat interesting. It's doubtful I'd ever get another breed (or line) that is extremely high energy or high drive.

When my current GSDs are gone, I may not even get another shepherd. Chows are easier to live with by far! They're the easiest puppies to raise that I've ever had, they guard well and alert to noises, sound like they're huge when they bark, respond well to sensible training, don't require a huge amount of exercise, are funny and silly and make me laugh, and their fur is great to put your cold toes into.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I can't pick just one!
But my top contenders are:

Bichon (I HATE those things)
American Cocker (I like English Cockers)
Toy or Miniature Poodle
Papillon
Lab
Golden Retriever
Actually pretty much any dog in the toy group Except for a couple.
**But I would have one of EACH of the above at the same time before I had a Siberian Husky! I am a Husky HATER.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

As a JRT owner, Sandy would like me to add her opinion. Lol. She is not a high drive dog but she does have a lot of energy. She needs a sport/job to be content so we're doing agility and obedience training daily. Granted she's also just a puppy. She is also a little dog, smaller then the standard but I hold her in the same light as I hold my large dog for her behavior. She is not allowed to nip ankles, she is not allowed to bark non stop, and she is not allowed to be the slightest bit aggressive towards anything. That being said, JRT's are not for everyone and I'm glad a got one on the mellow side. Lol.

As for dogs I would never own.. Hmmm
Shar Pei's
Toy poodles
Tea cup chi's
Tea cup anything
Designer dogs
American Cockers
Anything Poofy (IE: Bichon)

But if the need arose, I would never turn away a dog needing care.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Amazing how so many people here are in the anti-lab club..I feel not so alone ;D

*keeps mental note of all the husky haters*


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm curious, Tracy. Why are you a Husky HATER? Do you hate Malamutes, too or just Sibes?

Dogs I'd never have...brachycephalic breeds completely turn me off. EVERY dog oughta have a nose fer chrissake. There is something very wrong when a dog running into a wall injures his eyes rather than bumping his nose. 

I'm generally opposed to breeding for deformities, especially when they get extreme as they have with Doxies & Bassethounds(dwarfism) or Neopolitan Mastiffs & English Bulldogs(acromegaly).

With few exceptions the mastiff breeds don't excite me. Ditto short, hard coats (& bald dogs). Or profuse slobbering, snorting, farting. 

Of the dogs that fit these descriptions there are some I genuinely don't like such as Pekes & Chis, but there are many I find personable, even charming, & it's a matter of aesthetics, such as Pugs, Boxers, Xolos.

Beyond breeds & physical types there is a particular sort I'm ill suited to...Skittish, nervous, fearful, shy, excessively submissive dogs make me almost ill. I'd take a dozen snotty little Chis before I'd choose to live with a timid, insecure, spooky dog. I don't do well with emotionally fragile dogs & they don't do well with me, either.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm not a small dog person, so I doubt I would ever get one, thought there were a couple of Poms that I met on a home visit a few years ago that were so cute and friendly that I was tempted to put them under my coat on the way out.

I'm pretty tolerant of a lot of things, but I couldn't do a dog who slobbers, so that would def leave out the Mastiffs and Saints. The thought of dog slobber running down the walls is just too much for me.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

no goldens or JRT for sure. actually I love all dogs but would not consider most breeds. I like the mutts the most (besides the ultimate dog-the GSD) most mixed breeds are cute and laid back and unique.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I can't imagine not having GSDs!

The LAST breed I would want to own - toss up between a pit bull (just do not like their looks besides all the obvious drive/rep issues) and JRT.....I just don't like the ones I have known - little bundles of hyped up hysterical energy LOL I have a friend who had one she ADORED - and I just never understood it given the dog's behavior and demeanor...

As far as sporting/hound groups - I don't like long earred dogs in general - certain setter breeds can be attractive, and I have known wiems who were OK, but don't like the retrievers looks..or personalities - would not get any of those.

The only individuals from toy breeds I have ever been around that do not have a "toy" personality were poms - I actually knew a couple I liked....and I had a Dane that I really liked alot - otherwise, I can't think of any breed I would actually go out and buy other than a GSD.

Lee


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

CHIHUAHUAS

ANYTHING CARRIED IN A PURSE!

Any "flavor of the month" dog.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

MINIATURE SCHNAUZERS! THOSE THINGS YAP CONSTANTLY!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm also curious about why some people don't like Huskies. Nothing personal or anything







Just honestly curious. I've never owned one, but my mom's boyfriend has an Alaskan Malamute that is the most humble dog I've ever met. I've always assumed that Malamutes and Siberian's were similar.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Not_Just_A_DogI'm also curious about why some people don't like Huskies. Nothing personal or anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the reason they end up on this list is because generally, these are WORKING ATHLETES, not just pets and when they dont get enough exercise and mental stimulation they become the destructive, loud, nippy ect.. everyone pegs them as when really its not their fault. 
My aunt has a few of them, they all run atleast twice a day and the pull her 4 wheeler. they are the most obedient, humble, beautiful dogs as long as they get what they need


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I like huskies but would never want to have one for the same reasons as Fransheska. My sister had one who was gorgeous, loving and very smart. BIL is very athletic and used to run Tasha twice a day. When my nieces got older, they used to rollerblade wtih her. 

However, days when Tasha's exercise was limited to running her zip line up and down the hill in the back yard (they had a fence, Tasha would jump it and/or break it, had to be tied), Tasha would do things like um, eat the neighbors cat...


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I raised Huskies for a while... and enjoyed their personalities... BUT...

They are extremely independant and active dogs. If you're sledding and fall.. you darn well best hang onto your sled and drag til it stops as the team is off and running and won't even notice you're gone. A friend had a Shepherd (German line) as his lead dog just for control of the team.

They are the same with obedience... they learn VERY quickly... but then you best have a reason for them to consider doing it again or they will prolly just yawn and look bored.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmmm I rule out the terrier group and any yippyyap anklebiter type. I don't have room or the budget for a huge dog, either. I also wouldn't want a super super high energy drive like a Border Collie, though I admire what those dogs can do. I wouldn't want a ridiculously stubborn, dumb and/or drooly dog. Not a fan of smashed nose types. I don't like the looks of any dog with legs as long as my middle finger perched atop a hotdog style body. I wouldn't own anything that didn't have hair. I probably just ruled out a huge number of breeds just with that!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I personally would not own a pit,rott,only because I feel I am not capable of handling oneI have meet and know some wonderful,loving ,well trained ones.I done like the chi,to yappy,and not fond of the beagles.I like the mutts,lol.I had a gs/dobe mix whom I loved (RIP ROCKY) now I have my little crew that is m heart:
Mia, gs/lab mix 








Baby,boxer mix








Cocoa,Pb pek--my mop,lol he is loving,a great protector,and has never bitten anyone,nor is he a yappy uncontrolled small purse dog,lol








my family








I also began god mmmy to a 8 week old PB gs pup afew weeks ago,I found him for my father in law and he could not be more happy.Since I cant own one now,this is great for me too.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

sry those were smaller ,like the first of Mia's. I must have hit something wrong.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I love my husky but I probably won't own any more when she is gone (she is almost 3 yrs old now). I think they are the most gorgeous and unique looking breed(the eye colors and coat combos are awesome) but I am too much a fan of loyal dogs. Plus I really like cats and my husky is a cat killer :'(


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm curious as to why people hate Huskies, _especially_ GSD people, & most especially working lines GSD people, b/c Huskies embody some of the qualities (& difficulties!) that people value in GSDs. That there are Husky Haters at large doesn't bother me. Nowhere is it written that everybody, or even _anybody_, must agree with me.

I adored Cochise, my big Sibe. He was smart, clever, tricky, confident, outgoing, very loving & extremely loyal, although not 'obvious' with it. Cochise definitely didn't wear his heart on his paw! He taught me so much, yet I still had so much left to learn when I lost him to post surgical complications 5mos shy of 13. It's been 6.5 yrs & not a day, rarely an hour, goes by that I don't think of him, remember him & miss him terribly.

True to the breed, he was affectionate, trusting, mentally & physically active(EXTREMELY!), athletic(EXTREMELY!), predatory, independent(EXTREMELY!), a dedicated escape artist & uttely incorrigible. Admittedly, keeping up with his shenanigans was exhausting. In fact I got him b/c he'd worn out his 1st owners with his incessant roaming/escaping.

The local GSD rescue declared me ineligible b/c I'd gotten a citation for 'dog at large' yrs ago. LOL & WRONG. I'd gotten at least 3, probably 4 or 5, 7 or 8 counting those he *earned* before I got him. (Citations travel with the dog, so a new owner doesn't necessarily have a clean slate) IF I went through Husky rescue that wouldn't disqualify me b/c they <u>know</u> the score with their breed. That I eventually <u>solved</u> the problem, hadn't gotten a citation in years & never gave up on him, or the stray Sibe I later rescued, would have carried greater weight than a mere ticket. (Husky owners tend to collect 'em)

I might foster Sibes or Malamutes someday, but I don't know that I want to permanently commit to another. Love 'em & admire 'em, but there's something to be said for the GSDs willingness to obey & work *with* me!

I've successfully convinced a number of people they don't want a Sibe! Funny thing, nothing really sways 'em til they hear how much money it cost in tickets & escape proofing the house & yard. They're up for devoured cats, or the dog being run over & killed, but heaven forbid they lay out a few thou!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree about fostering but not permanently adding one to the family again, Ruby. A big part of the reason why I continue to volunteer with a husky rescue is to educate all the oblivious people who want or need a husky RIGHT NOW and do not understand what they are getting into. I'd say 95% of the population are not equipped to handle a Sibe.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Isn't it funny...If you look at the breeds listed repeatedly on here and why people don't like them, what do they have in common?

It's PEOPLE who have ruined most of these breeds. Either through breeding mutant looking dogs ridden with health issues...or the wrong people getting the wrong breeds for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

Pit Bull….I’m no fan of them. 

I feel like they are too tough compared to a lot of other dog. Even more so I REALLY dislike idiot pit bull owners who just aren’t very responsible. 

Plus I just don’t like how they look…just my opinion. 

But I think this would be the last dog I would ever have.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/487461265_ecb90b2d49.jpg?v=0

^ That has got to be the most ridiculous looking dog I have even seen.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Any dog that would be too fragile; prefer the ones you can give a bear hug and not be affraid of hurting them.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:I'd say 95% of the population are not equipped to handle a Sibe.


Yeah, & many of those same people, without so much as ever actually living with a Husky, are convinced they want a 'high percentage wolf hybrid'. People make me crazeeee. 

The exes Pitbull, the American Bulldog ('inherited' from the ex) & the GSDs are a cool-cool breeze compared to the Huskies. Most people have no idea how high maintenance & FIERCELY independent Huskies are. Mine were healthy, long lived, personable & tons of fun but they were unmitigated ****, too...AlwaysALWAYS up to something. I miss 'em, especially Cochise, but I don't mind things being less insanely hectic.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Not a fan of chihuahuas. All others ok. My boxer was a slobbery guy, but you just get used to it.....kind of like dog hair.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What's the LAST breed you would ever want to o*

All my GSD wants to do is lay in my lap and sleep and he makes a much better blanket than a chihuahua. Anything that shivers that fiercely in 60 degree weather I don't see a point to. Poos, doodles and anything the size of a football I couldn't stand to have.


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

one of those chinese crescent dog


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

I would never get a lab or chihuahua. I stick with herding and high energy breeds, and I just love big dogs. Regarding huskies, I wouldn't necessarily discourage someone from getting one, but I'd try to let them know what all they're getting into. I've never personally owned a husky but I know they need to be drained by the end of the day to keep them out of trouble. I see sooo many huskies in my local shelter, it's very sad!


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

You know how they say "never say never"?? Well I've learned through the years that this especially applies to dogs! I used to say to anyone and everyone that I hated little tiny dogs, you know the kind people dress up and want to carry in their purse?? I thought, why would anyone in their right mind want something like that??? Well then my mom got a mini pin, when she was 12 weeks old she looked like a hamster, which creeped me out, as I am scared of rodents! But then when she stood up she looked like a teeny tiny Doberman, which I thought was hysterical! At first she couldn't even bark, she was that small, but then she started making teeny tiny growls and yips, and the more I saw of her the more in love I became. She is now fully grown, but still tiny. she is the funniest dog ever and has a major attitude, if Lexi goes near her to play she will emit the most ferocious roars you've ever heard from something the size of a rat! When she wants you to pick her up and have cuddles she practically goes into convulsions she's so happy and excited. So I have to admit, I was wrong about little dogs, they are so dang cute, I still wouldn't dress one up or carry it in my purse, but they are a healthy alternative to a rat or a guinea pig in my opinion, LOL! She also has a rat terrier which I never thought I'd like either, based mainly on looks, but he is the sweetest guy every and just wants cuddles all the time. Lexi loves them too, although they are less enamored of her!

Now I do have a biased against poodles, again based on looks, but maybe if I met one I'd change my mind!


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Only one??? That sucks. i'll cheat and name a few:

Chihuahua
Bulldog
Chinese Crested
Poodle
One of those little Paris Hilton Purse Dog types


----------



## Amac (Feb 6, 2009)

I hate Schnauzers (sp?). They are the most annoying dog that I have ever been around. Plus most of them bark in such a manner that it feels like your brain is liquifying and the glass in the house is about to shatter.


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

Husky's are the best (just require breed appropriate training).

I would put pugs on my list, and all small breeds other then rat/jack russel terrier.

bull dogs, pit bulls, mastiffs etc..


----------

